# Fallo de triac funcionando en modo diodo



## Kapellan (Jun 2, 2006)

Hola,
Estoy diseñando un circuito para controlar un ventilador mediante un triac. El problema es que considerando que el triac falle en modo diodo (sólo pasa media onda) el motor se calienta mucho. Suponiendo que el ventilador no tiene protección alguna:
Alguien sabe algún esquema de como evitar este problema o detectarlo mediante hardware para que pare el ventilador?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 2, 2006)

El ventilador es una carga inductiva, de ahi tu problema.
Debes tener en cuenta que el triac no se dispara con la misma corriente G-A1 que G-A2.

Yo tengo un librillo de la casa "SGS-yhomson" www.st.com que explica como hacerlo para que el triac se dispare por "corriente y no por tension"
Hay varios esquemas desde con 2 triac, como unos mas coplejos.

Para cargas problematicas lo mejor es dispararlos por rafagas de pulsos por ejemplo un 555, de esta forma garantizamos el disparo y que por cualquier pequeña fluctuacion de descenseve.


http://www.st.com/stonline/products/literature/an/3566.pdf


----------



## SwOrDf1zH (Jun 4, 2006)

si lo que quieres es q solo pase media onda, debes utilizar un SCR en lugar de un TRIAC, ya que el SCR solo permite el paso de corriente en un solo sentido.

si tu problema es que quieres que el TRIAC conduzca en ambos sentidos y solo se esta disparando en el semicilo positivo, deberias utilizar un DIAC en la compuerta para compensar el efecto de la sensibilidad de los cuadrantes de polarización.

saludos,


----------

